# Passmores Technical College



## jsp77 (Sep 20, 2017)

Passmores Technical College closed around 2011 with it pupils moving to the new academy in 2012. There has been talk of this reopening as the local schools will not cope with demand in the coming years.

Visited this with Snailsford, not in the best of condition, but wasn't too bad for something last minute. Somewhere i'd always fancied a look round if i was ever in the area. Unfortunately i did not get any externals. 

*On with the Photos*


https://flic.kr/p/XF3cPM


https://flic.kr/p/YiJsLb


https://flic.kr/p/YC1Kjs


https://flic.kr/p/YGcP88


https://flic.kr/p/YC1Bry


https://flic.kr/p/YiJhq1


https://flic.kr/p/YiJeY7


https://flic.kr/p/YGcE8e


https://flic.kr/p/YUQCMg


https://flic.kr/p/YC1o1A


https://flic.kr/p/YC1hYG


https://flic.kr/p/YC1asE


https://flic.kr/p/YDzUrQ


https://flic.kr/p/YDzMaA


https://flic.kr/p/YDzH9u


https://flic.kr/p/XF7jfK

https://flic.kr/p/YDzCbJ


https://flic.kr/p/YUPZ7r


https://flic.kr/p/YDzzrW


https://flic.kr/p/YUPTMt


https://flic.kr/p/YiHApu


https://flic.kr/p/YiHxKS


https://flic.kr/p/YiHtZA


https://flic.kr/p/YDzmkW


https://flic.kr/p/YiHpr7


https://flic.kr/p/YUPy76


https://flic.kr/p/YGbK8r


https://flic.kr/p/XF1UKZ


https://flic.kr/p/YDz3RN​
Thanks for looking


----------



## Potter (Sep 21, 2017)

Great stuff. I love that it's still got power, and 'start' for the first picture works well too.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 21, 2017)

Loads to look at there. And they left the leccy on too. How considerate! Good stuff JSP...


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 21, 2017)

That's a nice post. Quite like the montage the children have done of where they went for their holidays. I'm surprised that the electricity is still on, but as you mentioned the building might be used again.


----------



## smiler (Sep 22, 2017)

Yeah I liked the opening shot as well darn considerate folk, it's gonna cost a few quid to get up to speed for re-use but doable, another goodun jsp, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Sep 22, 2017)

Awesome! Great set jsp!


----------



## mookster (Sep 22, 2017)

Fancy this one myself - crazy to think it was the school they filmed Educating Essex in.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 22, 2017)

And the power is still on, how considerate for you!
Nice work mate


----------



## LordKitchener (Sep 24, 2017)

Anyone interested in seeing what this looked like before it was abandoned, it was on the TV show Educating Essex.


----------



## BoneDust (Sep 24, 2017)

This is very cool!! The labs look awesome


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice set mate.crazy when the lights still work.been two places with the lights still on.who pays for it


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 29, 2017)

All that leccy and water is proper freakin me out, I don't think I can survive another 240v  

Great shots of the place jsp Most schools in Essex look like that after lunch break.


----------



## SmiffyBoi (Oct 31, 2017)

Great to see someone else has been able to get inside and have a look around. This place has been mostly unexplored since it shut thanks to a load of alarms, but each sensor for the new system they installed has been smashed to pieces from what I saw when inside there. 

Great set of photos though man. I think I was there once when some random chavs smashed a pipe causing all the flooding you can see in your 2nd picture, they were running about with a golf club smashing everything. Shame really, it's a really nice site.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 31, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> .been two places with the lights still on.who pays for it



The person or organisation who are last named on the 'title deeds' or are on Land Registry documents will be eventually billed, but this does not mean payment will be made. Over the years I have found that the situation of 'Utilities Left On' is usually found in State or Public owned buildings - schools, hospitals, offices etc and also on large housing complexes owned by various Associations. This is nearly always due to the fact that the person/department paying the bill is so far divorced from the actual building concerned, they do not fully know what is going on and neither do the concern asking for payment. Also; as the State is always good for payment eventually nothing is ever done with State assets - unlike poor Mr/Mrs X who has everything cut off for owing a fiver on their utility bill.


----------

